# first pied litter in 1 1/2 -2 years (pet)



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

They are only pet but they are my second step in making my 'dream' of making a 'broken/pied blue long-haired satin' from scratch.

mum was agouti (carrying, blue, chocolate, black and pied) and dad was a tri colour (carrying pied and who knows)

6-7 days old:









The one on the right is a buck -the other three does.

- looks like one will either be chocolate or agouti?

(My first step in the plan was 'make blue satin' which I have done)

I would also like to make blue tri's at some point but I'm still working out how lol.

I have lost two varieties of show mice in this past month or so ( dove/silver tan and champagne satin - due to bad luck and some illness) :evil: :evil: :evil: and some other random mice -it's at the point I'm giving up on showing for a few years till I have more money but it means I can go back to enjoying pet breeding and work on the whole 'blue broken satin long-haired' project. 

I need go buy some long-haired mice though!!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

it looks like you are off to a good start, i look forward to seeing the progress. I love long haired satins and have a few but i have never seen it in a blue.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I adore pied blue in long coat, and imagine that with satin they'd be lovely.  The ones I like probably aren't in line with any standard, but the long coat softens the demarcation of markings and makes coats look like they have a marbling of blue and white. It's really attractive. You just need some long coats now!

I thought it was unusual to hear someone who had had show mice to go back to pet mice, but I understand your reasons, I think. You can get a huge amount of enjoyment and satisfaction even breeding the humble pet mouse if you have a goal. It's almost like the fact that they're not show mice frees you up from only breeding to documented standards of colour - you can breed what you really love!

Your project sounds great, and with those babies it's well on the way!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Apart from the colour (I don't have any blues), your aim is the same as mine - long-haired satin pieds. I am beginning to get some fairly decent coats, but the mice tend to be small with poor heads. Do, please let me know if you find any really good long-hairs for sale. I'm getting some short haired satins from Sarah Y in August in an attempt to improve the type, even though it might mean losing the coats for a couple of generations.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Gill said:


> Apart from the colour (I don't have any blues), your aim is the same as mine - long-haired satin pieds. I am beginning to get some fairly decent coats, but the mice tend to be small with poor heads. Do, please let me know if you find any really good long-hairs for sale. I'm getting some short haired satins from Sarah Y in August in an attempt to improve the type, even though it might mean losing the coats for a couple of generations.


I have a friend who's a feeder/pet breeder who apparently has some good broken longhairs - so hopefully ill get some in a few weeks. 
all my blues (and so should the brokens) are pretty large with good heads/ears and tails, my problem will be even coat colour.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a blue x tri litter born and the mother ate them all bar two -one had its nose chewed on and had to be put down and the remaining one I moved to this litter as I didn't think mum was producing much milk and would be better off with a doe that was. So I put the new born in with them and the lovely agouti mum took her in with no problems.

she has four older pups to fight against for food but she always has a full belly so its going well!

so pieds about ten days old and 'lucky' the doe at three days old: 

















anyone want to guess what colour she'll be? :lol:


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Awww love the pinkey with the older babies <3


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

she's doing really well even if her foster litter mates step on her a lot :lol:

never fostered any with such an age gap with the litters before I'm glad its going well though!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

They are now around 6 weeks old (the buck was separated at 4 1/2 weeks) but Look at the monster!! he's HUGGEEE compared to his sisters that are all a normal size for their age. Overall he's about twice the weight of another sibling!

The Buck on the left: 


















and because they are cute: 









sorry for the messy room, its clean up day.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

he is lovely


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Wow, what a little porker!  Beautiful.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I love the agouti pied i think it looks different and the the colors blend so well together. Just love it


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks - I've never had such a size jump from the same litter before -he's obviously going to be right handsome lady killer when he's old enough.  haha!

the agouti is a cutey -though not as nice and well behaved as her mother (a self agouti)


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I know how the behavier thing can be. Some times i wish so bad that babies would have the behavier of the parents. And they just dont, i have to remember sometimes that they have their own personalities and you have to love them the way they are. Or train them lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Only pet?! They were so fat when they were little, and now they are just oozing good health and charm!

I'm thinking of doing blue long hair myself (I know how that sounds; I'd be one of those little old ladies with blue hair...); I have blue agouti long hair in two bucks that I just adore and I think I'll breed one of them soon. Blue is rapidly becoming one og my top three colors, after fawn and fawn/red tricolor.

I don't speak 'only pet'; I'm on the fence and love most mousies indiscriminately, as long as they don't poop in my cupboard and steal into my mousery to have their way with my ladies.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

moustress said:


> I don't speak 'only pet'; I'm on the fence and love most mousies indiscriminately, as long as they don't poop in my cupboard and steal into my mousery to have their way with my ladies.


I like that lol


----------

